# I lost a dear friend this week.



## Celeste

Our beautiful friend, Shadow, died suddenly this week. She was running around frisky on Monday. We rode her last Friday and she was very perky. Fat, happy, good appetite, in great shape. The first picture was taken Friday. The second picture was taken in the summer. The last picture was taken last week.

She would have been 30 years old in a few weeks. 

She will be missed. Her heart just quit.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

I'm sorry to see this, she's gorgeous. She looks very happy though and I have no doubt that her long life was a good one with you.


----------



## walkinthewalk

I am so sorry. She was beautiful with a really sweet face


----------



## phantomhorse13

so very sorry to hear you lost a friend. they are never with us long enough. ever.


----------



## WendyJane

I'm sorry for your loss. It sounds like you gave her a great home and life.


----------



## Speed Racer

My deepest, most heartfelt condolences, Celeste. It's so hard to lose them, especially the old friends we've had for many years.

She had a good, long life and went quickly. May we all be so blessed.

Godspeed, good mare.


----------



## Acadianartist

I'm so sorry. She is beautiful. I hope you can find solace in the fact that she had a great life and did not suffer from a prolonged illness. She was lucky to have you as an owner.


----------



## Wallaby

I'm very sorry for your loss! Rest in peace, Shadow.


----------



## GMA100

RIP Shadow.


----------



## weeedlady

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## bsms

I'm sorry. She was beautiful.


----------



## horseluvr2524

Rest in peace Shadow. You were very beautiful, and I'm sure very loved, blessed, and happy.


----------



## Rascaholic

I feel your pain. Horse hugs to you and R.I.P to Shadow.


----------



## JCnGrace

So very sorry about Shadow.


----------



## Change

She was a beauty. I hope the memories you have will cast enough sunshine on your mind that you'll always have her Shadow on the walls. {{Hugs}} to you. I'm so saddened by your loss.


----------



## egrogan

So sorry Celeste. What a shock for you.


----------



## PoptartShop

I'm so very sorry for your loss. She was a beauty.


----------



## SwissMiss

So sorry for your loss, Celeste!


----------



## Celeste

Thanks for all the kind comments.


----------



## 6gun Kid

A quick passing, after a long, happy life, is truly a blessing. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## carshon

So sorry to see this. You did a good job with her. Glad that the end sounds like it was not painful or too stressful for her


----------



## Kay Armstrong

So sorry for your tremendous loss.


----------



## Eole

So sorry for your loss Celeste. Sound and happy at 30, that is wonderful. Doesn't make the loss any easier, but I'm happy she was fine till the end. RIP beautiful Shadow.


----------



## gunslinger

That's bad news Celeste.....I know it's not easy....

Like 6gun said, a quick passing after a long beautiful life is merciful.

Still, I'm sorry....


----------



## waresbear

Condolences, another good horse to run with that awesome herd in the clouds.


----------



## Captain Evil

Oh Celeste, I'm sorry. She sounds like a dear friend indeed, and you to her as well. She sounds like a true member of the family, well loved and well cared for. Who among us could wish for more...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Oh such sad news, to loose such a sweet girl so unexpectedly. Shadow did not look to be 30 years old! She has had the best life ever as your well loved friend. Her sudden passing is tough on you but yes a blessing for her. 

Hugs to you dear Celeste


----------

